# Best fishing trip ever??



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone care to elaborate on their best fishing trip ever? Time of year, species of fish, conditions and any other information.......one of my best days was on Okaloosa Island public pier around 2007 or 2008. I had a week off from work and planned a flats fishing trip to Keaton Beach, but a cold front blew through in early May and chopped up the water pretty bad for the whole week.....so, I decided to go to Destin to help a buddy pack his stuff to move back to Valdosta. Anyways, we went to the pier in about 60 degree weather with sideways blowing rain and much to our surprise, the pier was full of fisherman. There were GIANT schools of spanish, ladyfish and blues just tearing up the bait as far as you could see. The water was literally boiling with feeding fish and you would get bit every cast!! Gotcha plugs were the ticket and the pier shop were selling them things like hotcakes. Porpoises were chasing up hooked fish to the pier and in some cases stealing your catch right off the hook. 40-50 lb redfish were also hanging out around the pier pilings and picking off hooked fish. A few folks hooked up with the big reds, but did not have the right equipment to get em in. We went and fished for 2 afternoons about 2 hours each time, until our arms were too tired to cast and reel anymore and we were soaked to the bone from the rain.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

In 07 my family and I went down to Key West. My dad was persistent that we go to very end and do a deepsea fishing trip there. It was definitely worth it. The guys took us over some excellent reefs that were just bustling with fish and variety. Strawberry groupers, blue runners, snappers, red groupers, black groupers, yellow tail snapper, small sharks and barracudas and more. We went home with a cooler packed with fish and had a great fish fry.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Not from Florida, but my best trips were striper/spec/grey/perch night fishing off of a private pier in a brackish river in November and December. Didn't catch as much fish as it sounds like in your above post, but I caught probably 20-30 and it was a nice variety. My next favorite trip was a year ago when I caught a lot of blues in the 17inch range. They would bite almost every cast, and sometimes two would bite on the same gotcha plug.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Sebastian Inlet North jetty. There must have been about 15 came over the rails. One of the best fishing nights of m






y life. Every body was using small crabs under a bobber. All I had was live shrimp. And one broken bobber.
Had to tape it onto the line. And let it drift out into the current about 100 yards, One hell of a fight. 
Lost the bobber on that fish.
Ended up using a 35mm film canister taped to the line as a float for the second one, that my wife caught. 
One was 19 pounds the other 25.lbs. Love it when it all comes together.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice pic and thanks to both for sharing.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Dang, That was big permits - I never had that much luck with pompano/permit at Sebastian Inlet although I caught a few snooks and flounders there on my yearly trip during April/May.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

DVO said:


> Dang, That was big permits - I never had that much luck with pompano/permit at Sebastian Inlet although I caught a few snooks and flounders there on my yearly trip during April/May.


DVO, SI is place I have caught couple good size permits. not as big as above but around 3-4lbs. one of my best trip was many years ago I took party boat out of Lynheaven Inlet VA. it is one day after Xmas. Daytime Temp was almost 60. The boat took us to 2nd island Bay Bridge. the whole water was boiling with bait fish and there were million of birds diving for the feast. Almost every one on the boat started catching rockfish instantly. I kept casting plug for more than one hour before getting a hit. then my fight with that big boy started up and down the boat which lasted about 30 minutes before someone netted for me. It was a fat 39 incher rockfish weight near 25 lbs. The captain asked the people took picture for him as he said this was probably the biggest one he ever seen caught on the party boat. What a trip!


----------

